# Pagola



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We are thinking of having a Pagola at one side of the Bungalow, not sounding silly, without digging holes at the wall,with what can one affix the uprights to the house wall.(Holes will be dug for all the other uprights).Plus of course the horizontal beam that supports the decorative beams. 
Simplified, I am asking for the best way to attach a substantial framework to a house wall.

cabby


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I would probably use rawl bolts. Simply drill through the timber support and into the wall, fit and tighten the rawl bolts and job done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it's not that heavy the ground holes will support it Phil, otherwise as suggested rawl bolts or simple 9mm holes with 10mm concrete bolts, velcro is another option>>


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI0fjD8LGKxwIVaprbCh11vwC5

I'd go for a pergola.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Always fancied a pagoda meself > >

Don't want Ebola though, a ride in a Gondola, or some Granola, even a bit of Payola to keep me going.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I did wonder who would notice after I posted it.Just too blooming lazy to correct it. I see that Kev did not notice until after you pointed out erneboy.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the idea of a pagola. I may make one. I've done lots of pergolas so I'll have a head start.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Masonry screws also known as thunder bolts,just drill straight through timber and into your wall then turn the screws in ,no need to remove the post to put bolt in as you do with a rawl bolt,also you could use resin anchor ,same method drill through timber into wall without moving post blow out dust from hole pump in resin put in your threaded bar wait to set put your washer and nut on job done.Thunder bolts are easier and cheaper though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you all for the advice and comments. Velcro I ask you, do behave Kev.:frown2::frown2:

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby you asked for it

Is it a pergola you want ? 

We have one

Covered with wisteria, roses, jasmine and honeysuckle

Albert would use joist hangers

He is always right

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Sandra, yes that is what we had at our last home and we miss sitting out under having breakfast or tea.Will have to start from scratch again but hope to get some more mature plants to encourage them to spread quickly.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Plugging chisel and lump hammer, timber plug cut halfway across the grain hammered in then a 4 inch nail, in for keeps


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I did wonder who would notice after I posted it.Just too blooming lazy to correct it. I see that Kev did not notice until after you pointed out erneboy.
> 
> cabby


Nah I just don't bother with spelling mistakes, I leave that to the pedant, but I thought I might join in with the **** take.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For the last time, I don't wear jewellery.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nothing changes then kev.>> arse.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Here cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Very nice and well established.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We used brick columns

But you could use wood

Albert used joist hangers and 3x 2 pressure treated timber

Another picture


----------

